# Sibelius 4 Guitar Tab



## Evan Gamble (Jun 19, 2009)

So I'm guessing I am one of the few that still uses Sibelius 4.  But I'm trying to use guitar tab notation and it does not appear in the instruments and staves list. Guitar notation, and both electric and acoustic bass tab are there but no guitar tab. Was this a glitch with 4?

Guess it is time for me to get Sibelius 6 anyways. :wink:


----------

